# Brown and Sharpe No 1 Restoration Help!



## millturnman (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi all, i just picked up Brown and Sharpe No 1 horizontal milling machine and i have a some questions... First is: How do you oil this thing!! i gather that there is no central oiling System but i don't know which holes are for oil! (i figured out the spindle but the ways i am confused). My second question is: How do i adjust the gibs? the second picture is of the lower left side of the saddle and shows the Y axis "gib". circled in red are the two bolts i can see which i removed. Circled in yellow is a handle that appears to be captive? i am able to take out the handle portion but the main body spins around and around and doesn't seem to come out and i see nothing externally that would hold it in... Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## benmychree (Feb 25, 2022)

Old B&S mills originally had screw in plugs on exposed oiling points, they were round, like a ball and had a raised knurled band in the middle, the one I had (a #2 universal built about 1906), oiled the table ways and the table feed screw through flush screws in the table top, marked OIL, another one, a later #3 plain, had oiling holes for the table ways and screw through holes in the bottom of the front T slot that mounts the table feed dogs.
The 2 screws do adjust the gib, the lever does lock the gib, if it spins, I think the pin that prevents the bolt from turning has sheared, the bolt that the handle is threaded into has a round head that fits into a counterbore in the gib with the pin through it axially.


----------



## millturnman (Feb 25, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Old B&S mills originally had screw in plugs on exposed oiling points, they were round, like a ball and had a raised knurled band in the middle, the one I had (a #2 universal built about 1906), oiled the table ways and the table feed screw through flush screws in the table top, marked OIL, another one, a later #3 plain, had oiling holes for the table ways and screw through holes in the bottom of the front T slot that mounts the table feed dogs.
> The 2 screws do adjust the gib, the lever does lock the gib, if it spins, I think the pin that prevents the bolt from turning has sheared, the bolt that the handle is threaded into has a round head that fits into a counterbore in the gib with the pin through it axially.


Thank you for the Information! Ok, bummer about the handle, any suggestions to get it out? There are some flush screws on the knee in front, could those be oiling holes? i circled them in the picture. Also, is there any way to date this? i see it says "433" on the knee as well. Sorry for all the rookie Questions, I'm new to these machines!


----------



## benmychree (Feb 25, 2022)

Those 2 screws may lock the nuts that are behind the graduated dials, the nuts adjust the end thrust of the feed screws. So far as the lock is concerned you may be able to use a L shaped pry bar to bear on top of the bolt head while trying to unscrew the lever.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 25, 2022)

The exposed part of the feed screw may be drilled for oil on the end.  B&S provided for oiling every part on their machines.  There is an old joke about apprentice boys oiling center drilled holes in shafts, but B&S did provide iol to remote locations in that fashion.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 25, 2022)

So far as the age of the machine, my serial number book does not go back that far; I looked at another book by B&S dated 1896, and it illustrated a machine that was clearly of another (earlier) type.


----------



## millturnman (Feb 25, 2022)

> Those 2 screws may lock the nuts that are behind the graduated dials, the nuts adjust the end thrust of the feed screws. So far as the lock is concerned you may be able to use a L shaped pry bar to bear on top of the bolt head while trying to unscrew the lever.


Actually i was able to get those out and they appear to be oil for the x and y leadscrew bushings! I put a light on it and i could faintly see they say "oil hole" haha so no guess work i see! 

As for the broken lock, i was able to pull the table back enough to get a peak of the lock from the top side, the second picture shows a shaft that spins with the handle (second picture). i can't get a good idea of what it actually looks like in there...

For the Way oil, i was able to uncover 2 oil caps on the table once i cleaned all that crap off (3rd picture). Still no idea how to oil the Z and Y axis, though, i can't seem to find any port that leads to the saddle... though i did find 3 screws in the back of the knee that don't appear to go anywhere but i can't tell. Any ideas? (first picture)



> So far as the age of the machine, my serial number book does not go back that far; I looked at another book by B&S dated 1896, and it illustrated a machine that was clearly of another (earlier) type.


I did as good of a search as i could and found this machine to be similar to a no 1Y. looks to be maybe 1920s?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 26, 2022)

There are several manuals on Vintage Machinery for B&S machines in the early 1900's  I looked at a few.  But you can try.


			Brown & Sharpe Mfg. Co. - Publication Reprints | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 28, 2022)

I have a serial number book and I am attaching pictures of the section on B&S Mills.  If you can find a serial number this should help.  I tried to flip the pictures, not sure it worked, if not turn your head...lol


----------

